# CANDIDATE APPLICATION FOR REGISTRATION



## Cpamukcu (May 24, 2021)

Hi friends,
I just got an outcome letter from ECSA stating that I should apply as "Candidate Engineering Technologist" Does applying as candidate instead of professional category preclude me from obtaining a critical skills work permit indeed? Because in some forums, I heard that the work permit of people, who applied in the candidate category, are rejected? Is this true? I need your assistance please...


----------



## Wekumusha (Apr 6, 2021)

You can apply for CSV with Candidate status. You dont necessarily need Pr. Status


----------



## Cpamukcu (May 24, 2021)

Thanks for your interest. Are you 100 per cent sure about this?


----------



## Cpamukcu (May 24, 2021)

Dear Wekumusha,
Are we certainly sure about this? I do not want to be jected for CSV after making so much effort and expenses. I look forward to your urgent reply please. Thank you in advance...Cagatay


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Cpamukcu said:


> Dear Wekumusha,
> Are we certainly sure about this? I do not want to be jected for CSV after making so much effort and expenses. I look forward to your urgent reply please. Thank you in advance...Cagatay


Hi there, you may proceed to apply for a critical skills using Candidate Engineer membership certificate. Please note however that ECSA do not issue an additional assessment letter confirming your skills. You can draft a motivation letter in support of your critical skills application. You welcome to inbox for further support.


----------



## Mehmet16 (Nov 4, 2021)

Kolay gelsin. Çamukçu CSV ulaşabildin mi?


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

Cpamukcu said:


> Dear Wekumusha,
> Are we certainly sure about this? I do not want to be jected for CSV after making so much effort and expenses. I look forward to your urgent reply please. Thank you in advance...Cagatay


did yu win?They require Motivational letters from Work ,Supervising Engineers etc.


----------

